# Rear fender Elnagh Big Marlin 1998



## delft (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi, I reversed into a brick wall, leaving me with a torn rear fender. Any advice on repairs? I already established that a replacement fender is probably no longer stocked.

Thank you! delft


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If (!) you have all the pieces bumpers can be repaired using a process called plastic welding. I had mine done very successfully.

Look in yellow pages for car bumper repairs.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

delft said:


> Hi, I reversed into a brick wall, leaving me with a torn rear fender. Any advice on repairs? I already established that a replacement fender is probably no longer stocked.
> 
> Thank you! delft


Are you sure? Who have you asked? I had to buy a new bumper for my Elnagh a couple of years ago and got one no problem. Unfortunately the first one that turned up was damaged ( this was from stock) the replacement took about 2 months longer as they waited for a number to be ordered so they could be made in economic batches.

I also bought a new bathroom sink for my van last year without a problem. The van was a 2000 reg one and also an import.

These are the people I got the sink through and I don't see why they could not get a bumper.

http://www.leisurekingdom.co.uk/

I got the bumper through Marquis Northampton but looking at their website they do not mention Elnagh now. Infact they recommend Leisure kingdom

Derek

PS Hope you have deep pockets!!


----------

